# Finally!



## GhostHawk (May 16, 2010)

After what felt like an eternity this time, We have come home with our second child. Austin James is his name. Charles is his big brother at 4 years next month and my beautiful wife, Bonnie.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! Congratulations! Congratulations! Congratulations!

I hope all are healthy and are happy to be home. This is when the kids are a ton of fun. Best of Luck to ALL 4 OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torch404 (May 16, 2010)

Congratz!! Get some sleep if you still can!!


----------



## rodo (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations

Kids are great!....Most of the time anyway.


----------



## Julie (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations Ghosthawk, you have a great looking family


----------



## ffemt128 (May 16, 2010)

Congradulations....


----------



## deboard (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations!! Great looking family. Get some rest and enjoy your day!


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2010)

Congras on the new arrival there ghost! Likes like a fine young man!


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2010)

Congrats! 
Future winmakers?
Looks like not only does his brother have a playmate but, you will have some help when they get older.


----------



## jtstar (May 16, 2010)

Congrats good looking family


----------



## NSwiner (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! Congratulations!

Nice looking family .The older bro looks so proud & happy in that pic .How much did the little guy weigh ?


----------



## joseph (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations
joseph


----------



## St Allie (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations Chuck and Bonnie,

Big brother Charles looks very happily squished in the middle there.

awesome news and thankyou for posting a photo..it's always nice to put a face to a name.

Allie


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition!!!


----------

